# New Hilton in Aruba



## classiclincoln (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not a timeshare, but Hilton just opened the Hilton Aruba Caribbean Resort and Casino.

http://www.aruba.com/our-island/hilton-hotels-resorts-expands-caribbean-portfolio-opening-hilton-aruba-caribbean-resort

Checked on line - HHonors level 9 - 70,000 points per night for this week.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Aug 1, 2015)

It's the former Radisson resort. From what we hear, no changes, just switched the name on the building.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 2, 2015)

Ahhh... was trying to figure out where they built.  Haven't been there this year.


----------

